# What portable music devices have you owned?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the recent facebook post of the evolution of the cassette tape format I thought it might be fun to list and post photos of what portable devices you have owned or still own.

Here is my list:
I still own all of them and they are fully functional.

In aprox 1985 I bought my first Sony Walkman the F-18. It was fully auto reverse and had a 3 band EQ









I bought my first Getoblaster (boombox) in about 1988 the Panasonic RX c53. It had a full auto reverse tape deck, 5 band EQ along with a spectrum analyzer. And was the first Getoblaster to have detachable honeycomb speakers. It is in my garage and still sounds very good for its age.









I bought my first portable CD player in 1995 the SL S651c. It had an anti shock feature where it read the CD ahead and buffered it in memory.









My first mp3 capable CD player was this Rio Volt SP90 that I picked up in about 2000, it was a great CD player that read and played mp3 files burned to CDr. It also had a large display that showed track, song name and other info.









The next device was a great leap forward long before iPods and other flash devices this Creative Nomad Jukebox. It had a 6gb hard drive in it and used Creatives proprietary software to load all the music files onto it from computer (in my opinion its biggest downfall) You could create playlists and it worked. I upgraded the hard drive to a 40gb drive in around 2007 and used it till I finally upgraded to an iPod classic.









After that I got my first iPod classic 80gb version, a iPod touch 32gb, a Sansa Fuze that I have 40gb of memory installed and then the iPhone 5 32gb and iPad4 64gb

Every one of these portable devices i still have and still work today. I dont have the heart to get rid of them LOL


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

From the 70's tape recorders to walkman , cd players , minidisc , DAT and coming in the mp3 world ipod/iphone i only still use 2 of them (ipod 30G in the car and DAT for guitar recording) all the rest is gathering some dust in a old box somewhere .


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Another owner of a Tape/AM/FM Walkman, Discman, and portable stereo here!


----------



## Moviehound (Mar 16, 2014)

I've owned a Sony AM/FM Walkman, a AM/FM Walkman with tape, an Ipod mini, Ipod classic, Marantz PMD 201 cassette recorder, Zoom H2 recorder, and an Aiwa boombox.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I remember having a Sears 8 Track that took 8 cell batteries, it had a carrying strap and it split in two halves so you could spread the speaker apart about 6 feet.

http://www.retrocrush.com/archive2004/catalog/8track2.jpg

#2 the white one


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Andre said:


> I remember having a Sears 8 Track that took 8 cell batteries, it had a carrying strap and it split in two halves so you could spread the speaker apart about 6 feet.
> 
> http://www.retrocrush.com/archive2004/catalog/8track2.jpg
> 
> #2 the white one


No kidding! thats so funny. The only 8track I ever owned was a car deck that I had converted to work in my bedroom.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

In the past, I owned:
- a Candle AM/FM cassette player;
- a Sony Walkman AM/FM cassette player;
- a Panasonic "half-blaster" (like a ghetto-blaster, but with half the # of drivers);
- a couple of ghetto-blasters (one a JVC; the other, I can't recall);
- a Sony Discman.

I currently own:
- one Sony Walkman MP3 player (16GB); and
- two Microsoft Zune MP3 players (80GB and 100GB).


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

I had a Sony minidisc player. Remember those? I used it on my motorcycle, no skipping!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool pictures, certainly time capsule worthy.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Excellent thread Tony. I had some rad Tokyo by night era boomboxes and whatnot.
I will endevour to recall some of them.

There are some great threads going on here and I really have missed y'all.
The past year and a half has been emblematic of major change.

Anywho, have been totally OCDwiring my rig and am getting it in race ready shape.
Thanks to good acoustics, the SQ has been so good that the usual constant tinkering has been abated.
Best,
Jack


----------

